# Noah has to go to doctors :(



## jozylynn896

So tomorrow will be Noahs first doctor appointment. :( he has cradle cap? I believe it's called and it's bothering me. Also, when he breathes it sounds like he has like flem in his throat. :( so nervous any advice? What if they say something's wrong?


----------



## ClairAye

Don't worry :)
Cradle cap is easily sorted with special shampoos and colds are very common in babies, Jason has one right now, you can hear something when he breathes yet his chest is clear :)


----------



## MommyGrim

DD had cradle cap when she was younger. It can be difficult to get rid of but it's not harmful; I don't even think DD noticed she had it. And as PP said, colds are common and if he doesn't act like it bothers him at the most they'll probably give you antibiotics.


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm just scared :( it just sounds like flem when he breathes, no other symptoms? What do you ladies think?


----------



## ClairAye

Probably a cold, possibly a chest infection. It doesn't sound like anything bad :)


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw wellI'm just nervous is all :(


----------



## MummyMana

Imogen sounds like phlegm when she breathed sometimes, everyone says its wind, it usually goes once she burps, I thinks its just little remnants of milk catching :) try burping him again when he does it and see if it goes away :) as for cradle cap, I have no experience with it however dentinox make a cradle cap treatment and I find them to be a pretty reliable brand! Hope everythings ok :)


----------



## jozylynn896

Thanks mana! I'm just worried of course. This is his first doctors appointment.: (


----------



## Feff

Elodie wheezes when she breathes sometimes when she hasn't had all her wind up :)


----------



## mayb_baby

A few drops of olive oil on LOs cradle cap overnight then brush it out with a soft brush, worked a treat with Michael.
:hugs: Don't worry your LO sounds fine xx


----------



## bsd

This post was from a month ago but I just wanted to say the hospital I was at gave me a little scrub brush I use every bath he gets and I'm pretty sure if I didn't use it he would get cradle cap! (Because you can see the start of some discoloration that almost looks like dry skin) 

Anyways my LO was also very flemly, and he SNORED in his sleep. A lot louder than I thought a newborn could snore! I was so worried but when I brought him to the doctor he assured me it was normal, and it slowly got better, now his breathing and sleeping are totally normal! :flower:


----------



## jozylynn896

Thanks for the advice. I'm proud to say his head is totally clear! It looks perfect now. OH and I were giving him a bath and then puttong baby oil and using his brush which worked fine. But we stumbled upon this cream at Walgreens one day and figured we'd give it a try. Its by Little Remedies I think? Idk but oh my goodness it just all disappeared with that lotion! And for his skin we're using some burts baby bee's cream stuff. (I'm terrible with names! :p). But it is amazing. My dad gave it to me so I'm not sure where he got ot but omg I love it. 
And his throat does sound better. Still phlegmy at moments but much much better. :)


----------



## bsd

I want to see some pictures of your little guy!! :D


----------



## x__amour

Glad it cleared up! Was going to say cradle cap is definitely normal and nothing to be worried about. :flower:


----------



## jozylynn896

bsd, I def have to post some! And I will when I finally have a chance (and the patience!) to get on my computer. :) do you have instagram? 

And thanks for the repy x__amour! Everyone told me it was norma but being mama bear I took him to the doctor for EVERYTHING! Haha. :p


----------



## beanzz

Yay! Glad it cleared up! I brushed all Oakley's cradle cap off too hehe


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> bsd, I def have to post some! And I will when I finally have a chance (and the patience!) to get on my computer. :) do you have instagram?
> 
> And thanks for the repy x__amour! Everyone told me it was norma but being mama bear I took him to the doctor for EVERYTHING! Haha. :p

Noo :(
I don't have an iPhone just a droid.. and I'm really not 'up with the times' if you know what I mean hahaha :haha:. I wish I was though! Do you just need a computer for that or do you need an iPhone?


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm on my Android! I've never had an iPhone! You don't need one. To post pics yeah, but not for instagram haha. If that's what you mean o.o lol.


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> I'm on my Android! I've never had an iPhone! You don't need one. To post pics yeah, but not for instagram haha. If that's what you mean o.o lol.

Wait what really?! Shit balls I didn't know this!!! Yay! How do I do it? I just exclaimed this really happily to my OH (I feel like I'm left back in the old times because I don't have an iPhone :dohh:) and he tells me he already got the app before on my phone and then deleted it! I'm like wait what I don't remember this?! Lolllll I'm pumped. So once I figure out the app I'll let you know how to find me or however it works :haha: :happydance:


----------

